# Cooling



## tpjay (Feb 27, 2009)

Sick and tired of noisy fans so how do I water cool my PC? 

I see kits for CPU cooling - what about GPU?

Any recommendations on kits much appreciated:wave:

Trevor


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Water Cooling is expensive you know that right?

there's this GPU thats set up for water cooling
http://www.evga.com/articles/00464/

your case will need to be able to do water cooling but I guess thats what this forum is about modding


----------



## CLAY_JoE (Dec 30, 2008)

I was also kind of thinking about going for watercooling if I can raise the cash. Mainly becuase the comp. is my room and my gpu fan is damn loud when I'm sleeping.

I've heard there's no point going for the cheaper watercooling kits, i.e. <£100.
And that the Zalman Reserators are the ones to buy. Is this true?


----------

